# maxima/skyline



## Dub-c (Sep 21, 2005)

i was wondering if i could put a skyline engine in a maxima


----------



## Dub-c (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry i wasnt specific, a nissan skyline gt-r r34 into a 93 maxima


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Dub-c said:


> sorry i wasnt specific, a nissan skyline gt-r r34 into a 93 maxima


Nope........


----------

